# Cabon fibre



## Turie (Feb 19, 2019)

My pyraminx with carbon fibre stickers was accepted but my skewb with carbon fibre wasn't. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2019)

For an official competition? If so, it was because someone wasn't paying attention during pyraminx. Neither should have been accepted.


----------



## Turie (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh,thnx very much.


----------

